# adresse @icloud obligatoire pour FaceTime ?



## Kevick (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un mac tout neuf il y a peu. En l'allumant la configuration m'a obligé à créer un identifiant Apple qui me sert notamment à me connecter à icloud. Mais lorsque je veux ouvrir FaceTime, cet identifiant ne fonctionne pas. J'en conclue alors qu'il faut crée spécialement une adresse *****@icloud.com pour ce logiciel ? 

J'ai cherché sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouvé une réponse claire bien qu'il me semble que ce soit le cas.

Merci d'avance pour l'éclaircissement.


----------



## les_innommables66 (7 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je te confirme que mon identifiant Apple qui me permet d'être connecté à FaceTime n'est pas une adresse en xxx@icloud.com !

Si ton Mac est neuf, appelle Apple

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## Kevick (7 Février 2019)

Ha ! Ok merci pour ton témoignage. 

Il va falloir que je me penche sur ce problème.


----------



## Kevick (7 Février 2019)

Alors je viens de regarder et en fait ce n'est pas l'identifiant le problème.

En effet je n'arrive pas à activer FaceTime. A chaque essai j'ai le message en rouge "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'activation. Réessayez"

Ce message laconique n'aide pas bcp pour aider l'utilisateur à résoudre le problème.


----------



## les_innommables66 (7 Février 2019)

Contacte Apple


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2019)

Est ce que si tu crées une autre session tu peux activer FaceTime ?


----------



## Kevick (7 Février 2019)

je vais essayer avec une autre session. Sinon je vais contacter Apple.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (7 Février 2019)

Est-ce que pour le reste, tout est bien réglé ? Tu as répondu à tous les mails envoyés par Apple pour ton nouveau mac, bien activer ton compte et mis à jour ton Mac ?


----------



## Kevick (8 Février 2019)

Oui, j'ai reçu le mail avec le pass à 6 chiffres qui m'a permis de valider mon compte Cloud que je peux ouvrir normalement. C'est vraiment étrange.  A moins que FT ne fonctionne pas sur Monaco vu que dans certains pays il ne marche pas. 

Après si je n'arrive pas à me servir de FaceTime ce n'est pas dramatique non plus. Je reprendrai skype que j'ai tjrs utilisé (vu que de tout façon on ne peut pas appeler avec FT qqun sur Skype... ).

Quant au Cloud, ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout d'enregistrer des documents sur le net. C'était juste histoire d'utiliser le logiciel de téléphonie Apple. Si ça marche pas bah tant pis et au revoir FT. 

J'aurai essayé lol


----------



## Igrekoa2n (8 Février 2019)

Ah il te faut absolument activer iCloud sur ton Mac pour avoir accès à Facetime.


----------



## Kevick (8 Février 2019)

Il était activé justement. Je laissais tjrs la session ouverte... Quand ça veut pas... Un truc m'échappe mais je ne vois vraiment pas...


----------



## les_innommables66 (8 Février 2019)

Je ne peux que te redire d'appeler Apple ! C'est gratuit, et tu n'as rien à perdre. Et s'il s'agit réellement d'un problème d'activation sur leurs serveurs, tu ne pourras rien faire tout seul (expérience vécue).

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## Kevick (23 Mars 2019)

Edit


----------



## Kevick (23 Mars 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Ah il te faut absolument activer iCloud sur ton Mac pour avoir accès à Facetime.



En effet, je ne l'avais pas bien compris à l'époque... Cette application ne marche donc qu'avec la session icloud ouverte. Ce qui fait que les personnes qui n'ont pas de compte icloud (mes parents) ne peuvent donc pas utiliser cette app de téléphonie.

Je ne comprend pas le fonctionnement de ce truc pour tout dire. Je croyais que c'était un skype made in Apple qui permettait d'appeler facilement une personne avec un mac où un iphone. Qu'il y avait juste à entrer un contact ou un numéro de téléphone et c'était tout. En fait les conditions de son utilisation sont bien restreintes je trouve. Avoir un Mac (si ton pote à un PC avec Skype, tu peux pas le joindre) avec une session icloud (ouverte...) ou un iphone... Je suis déçu. Je croyais que c'était une bonne alternative à Skype mais en fait pas du tout.  Tant pis, je continuerais avec Skype !

Sinon, "Messages" ça sert à quoi ? Une sorte de FT sans vidéo et sans son juste pour envoyer des textos ?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement, Facetime n'est pas un Skype façon Apple. Il ne sert qu'entre utilisateurs de la pomme. D'ordi à ordi, d'ordi à iPad ou d'ordi à iPhone (et etc - toutes les combinaisons possibles entre appareils Apple). Encore faut-il que ces utilisateurs possèdent un identifiant Apple (un compte icloud, si tu préfères) et que le compte soit activé sur l'appareil qu'ils utilisent.
Ça ne coûte rien d'avoir un compte icloud (c'est même recommandé d'en créer un à l'achat du matériel s'il n'y en a pas d'existant).
Alors, si tes parents ont un iPhone (par exemple), autant qu'ils créent un compte, tu pourras les "facetimer" (je prends des libertés avec la langue française - ce verbe n'existe pas).
Skype est multi-plateforme, alors du coup c'est d'un usage moins restreint (m'enfin, il faut aussi créer un compte, que je sache).
Que ce soit l'un ou l'autre de ces logiciels d'appel vidéo, il est une réalité incontournable, selon l'interlocuteur on évite de répondre quand on est à poil.

Messages n'est ni plus ni moins que l'application sms mais sur l'ordi. Avec les mêmes possibilités.
Avec un confort supplémentaire. Il est plus aisé d'écrire avec un clavier sur l'ordi qu'avec tes gros doigts sur le clavier minuscule du téléphone.
Messages te permet d'envoyer des sms à tous les détenteurs d'une ligne téléphonique, qu'ils utilisent un iPhone ou pas.
Mais aussi aux possesseurs d'un appareil (hors téléphone) Apple, pour peu qu'ils aient un compte icloud et que tu envoies ton sms à leur adresse icloud.

Tu l'auras compris, Facetime ou Messages ne servent qu'à faire ce qu'ils servent à faire, pas plus, pas moins.


----------



## Kevick (24 Mars 2019)

Ok merci. Je reste sur Skype car mes parents ont leurs petites habitudes. Mais c'est surtout que leurs contacts sont surtout sur cette application et que la majorité d'entre eux ne sont pas sur Mac. Je ne vais pas les obliger à migrer sur FT juste pour moi. En plus il n'ont pas d'Iphone. Juste un Samsung qu'ils se servent en cas d'urgence lors d'un déplacement. 

Je voulais comprendre comment fonctionnaient ces deux applications (plus de la curiosité) et maintenant je sais. C'est le principal.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2019)

Kevick a dit:


> Ok merci. Je reste sur Skype car mes parents ont leurs petites habitudes. Mais c'est surtout que leurs contacts sont surtout sur cette application et que la majorité d'entre eux ne sont pas sur Mac. Je ne vais pas les obliger à migrer sur FT juste pour moi. En plus il n'ont pas d'Iphone. Juste un Samsung qu'ils se servent en cas d'urgence lors d'un déplacement.


Il est parfois nécessaire de bousculer les habitudes, mais si ça n'est que pour bousculer les habitudes, c'est idiot.
Je te suis dans ton raisonnement. Inutile d'aller vouloir utiliser une autre appli pour une infime minorité.


----------



## Kevick (24 Mars 2019)

Oui j'aimerais bien utiliser FT, mais mes parents ça ne les intéresse pas, ils préfèrent garder Skype. Donc, comme j'obéis à mes parents...


----------

